# Contrôler son mac à distance avec son ipad



## aperrottet (12 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je dispose depuis peu d'un Ipad 2 et j'en suis absolument ravi ! ;-))

Je souhaite savoir si il est possible de façon simple de contrôler mon imac à mon domicile au moyen d'une application dédiée sur Ipad ?

Je tiens à préciser que je me trouve pas sur le même réseau mais que je suis à l'extérieur.

Merci pour votre aide !
Alex


----------



## ced68 (12 Avril 2011)

TeamViewer ou LogMeIn te permettront de le faire


----------



## aperrottet (12 Avril 2011)

Thanks pour ta réponse, je vais tester ça ;-)


----------



## aperrottet (12 Avril 2011)

Voilà je viens de tester, je peux prendre le contrôle de mon mac à distance c'est fameux.

Autre question : Comment est-il possible de transférer un fichier (vidéo par exemple) se trouvant sur mon imac directement sur mon ipad.

Lorsque je suis connecté sur mon imac avec mon ipad, je ne vois à nulle part cette possibilité.

Merci encore pour ton aide !

salutations
alex


----------



## worldice (12 Avril 2011)

Tu le peux avec une nouvelle fonctionnalité d'IOS 4.3 : c'est iTunes Home Sharing (ou un nom dans le genre). En fait, il faut aller dans Réglages -> iPod (ou un truc du genre) et l'activer puis aller dans iTunes sur IOS et cliquer sur bibliothèque et après sur le nom de ton mac. Tu aurait donc accès à toute ta bibliothèque Musique + video qui est sur l'ordi.


----------



## aperrottet (13 Avril 2011)

Salut et merci pour l'astuce....
Mais j'imagine bien que ceci ne fonctionne évidemment pas lorsque tu n'es pas connecté sur le même réseau Wifi que ton mac ou si ?

merci encore


----------



## worldice (13 Avril 2011)

aperrottet a dit:


> Salut et merci pour l'astuce....
> Mais j'imagine bien que ceci ne fonctionne évidemment pas lorsque tu n'es pas connecté sur le même réseau Wifi que ton mac ou si ?
> 
> merci encore



Oui, c'est uniquement en WIFI et sur le même réseau. Par contre tu peux utiliser TeamViewer de n'importe quelle partie du monde tant que tu as une connexion internet ! Il y a une fonction dans les réglages de TeamViewer qui te permettent de te connecter avec un mot de passe à ton ordi sans qu'il y ait quelqu'un devant l'ordi pour accepter. De même, si il y a une coupure de courant ou autre, il s'ouvre tout seul dès l'allumage de l'ordi.


----------



## ptinous (12 Octobre 2011)

aperrottet a dit:


> Voilà je viens de tester, je peux prendre le contrôle de mon mac à distance c'est fameux.
> 
> Autre question : Comment est-il possible de transférer un fichier (vidéo par exemple) se trouvant sur mon imac directement sur mon ipad.
> 
> ...



salut ! je viens de le télécharger ! as tu fais un compte chez team viewer ? 

j'ai pas trop compris la démarche ?


----------



## nico0319 (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, pas besoin de faire un compte sur Teamviewer, en fait tu lances teamviewer sur ton mac, tu regardes l'ID et le mot de passe, ensuite tu lances "Team" sur l'Ipad et a droite tu tapes l'ID que tu as noté, ensuite il va te demander le mot de passe et en avant 

voila voila

nico


----------



## labasritas (21 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour
je viens d'installer Team Viewer sur mon mac
est ce que je dois l'installaer sur Ipad aussi?

j'ai pas compris le post de Nico0319 quand il dit : "ensuite tu lances "Team" sur l'Ipad"

merci pour votre aide

---------- Post added at 21h48 ---------- Previous post was at 21h42 ----------

mes excuses je viens de comprendre qu'en effet il faut installer le team viewer sur ipad aussi. 
sur ce que je crois que je passe pour le nul de chez nul. y a un debut à tout :rateau:

a bientot


----------



## Mach1 (26 Décembre 2011)

Pour moi, le meilleur c'est Splashtop streamer à installer sur le mac (gratuit)
et splashtop remote desktop sur l'iPad (disponible sur app store).
Fluide et sans accroc.
Je peux même lire sur mon iPad les films HD en .mkv stockés sur mon disque dur externe relié au Mac.
Un peu de doc :
http://www.splashtop.com/streamer/download?from=remotedownload

PS : je peux même contrôler mon iMac depuis l'autre bout du monde en passant par internet.


----------



## karmouz (5 Janvier 2012)

Mach1 a dit:


> Pour moi, le meilleur c'est Splashtop streamer à installer sur le mac (gratuit)
> et splashtop remote desktop sur l'iPad (disponible sur app store).
> Fluide et sans accroc.
> Je peux même lire sur mon iPad les films HD en .mkv stockés sur mon disque dur externe relié au Mac.
> ...



Bonjour,
La solution m'intéresse car je souhaite connecter mon iPad 2 à ma TV et qu'il puisse lire directement des films sur mon iMac.
J'ai donc une question : comment se fait la lecture du film se trouvant sur le disque dur  ? via une appli sur iPad ou en démarrant une appli sur le mac qui est d'office répliquée sur l iPad via Slashtop ?

D'avance merci pour votre aide 

Karmouz


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Janvier 2012)

Logmein te permet de transférer des fichiers du Mac vers L'ipad... Mais il te faut pour ça passer à un abonnement... Le contrôle du Pc seul est gratuit (une fois l'appli achetée...).


----------



## chti (14 Janvier 2012)

Pour teamviewer, il vaut mieux fixer le mot de passe sur le Mac, car autrement il change à chaque session...


----------



## ciradis (15 Janvier 2012)

karmouz a dit:


> Bonjour,
> La solution m'intéresse car je souhaite connecter mon iPad 2 à ma TV et qu'il puisse lire directement des films sur mon iMac.
> 
> Karmouz


 
Bonjour

 Air video sur l Imac , et l'appli Air video sur l'IPad ça te permet de lire les films sur ton IMac ou serveur dans n'importe quel format , et si tu'a AppleTV , tu peux visionner le tout sur ta Tv

 Cordialement


----------



## néophyte884 (3 Juillet 2012)

aperrottet a dit:


> Voilà je viens de tester, je peux prendre le contrôle de mon mac à distance c'est fameux.
> 
> Autre question : Comment est-il possible de transférer un fichier (vidéo par exemple) se trouvant sur mon imac directement sur mon ipad.
> 
> ...



Bonjour ,

Moi , je cherche a faire le contraire , c'est à dire , envoyer une vidéo étant sur mon Ipad à mon PC. J'ai TeamViewer , et si vous savez comment faire , faites-le moi savoir svp.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Kevin.drt (12 Juillet 2012)

_Envoyer une video de l'iPad sur ton Mac peut se faire tout simplement grace a la sincronisation en WiFi de ton iPad mais à condition d'etre sur le meme reseau WiFi bien sur!

J'utilisais logmein & TeamViewer il y a quelques année lorsque jetais sous Windows & sa fonctionnais pas mal donc je les recommande. Je n'ai par contre jamais essayer d'envoyer des donnes car c'étais uniquement pour lancé des téléchargements. En consultant l'app store, il y a deux option pour Logmein, la classique ( simplement le controle & cest gratuit ) & celle avec abonnement ( 40/ans ) qui lui vous donne la version pro ( fonctionne avec le cloud & permet le transfert des données entre les differents support )

Pour le controle de mon MBP a domicile, j'utilise Air Display & grace a l'activation du HiDPi, sa fonctionne tres bien, c'est tres fluide & pas tres cher. Je m'en servai pour PokerStars par exemple & il n'y avait absolument aucun problème pour suivre les differentes tables & jouer correctement._


----------

